# Problems with Belkin wireless g desktop card and linksys router



## shinken1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey all. Merry Christmas!

I just bought a Belkin wireless G desktop card and cannot seem to get online with it.
I am running XP SP2 (AVG free, SpyBot) with a Linksys wireless G w/speedbooster. Linksys Advisor shows the pc as being connected to the network but cannot access internet. Occaisionally will lose the router altogether (router not detected) or internet connection to router will just vanish (according to the advisor).

Here's the kicker; every time the router is not detected or net has vanished, my laptop has no problem getting online. Jeez.

Any help would greatly appreciated. I'm sure it is something so simple that I just keep looking over it. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## shinken1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\morgan.FAMILYPC2>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : familypc2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-34-5A-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.109
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.178.80.36
24.177.176.36

C:\Documents and Settings\morgan.FAMILYPC2>

there you go. btw i had to use my pocket pc to send this reply. earlier i did discover that the dns server settings were not set so i fixed that and got online for about 30 mins. appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why do you have manually assigned IP addresses?


----------



## shinken1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Before I did a static ip, the card would not even connect to the router. After the ip assignment it would connect to the router but would not get online.

In a moment where I thought I was being smart, I uninstalled the card, the belkin wireless utility software and even the router with all of it's software. Re-installed the router, then the card with only the driver not the whole utility. No dice. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd configure for dynamic IP addresses and also disable encryption on the router to see if you can get it connected, then enable encryption as a separate step.


----------



## kranthicharan.y (Jan 10, 2008)

hey this is kranthi here.....
first i would like to ask ua a few questions here.... i jus wanna know the wireless settings on ur router...wats the beackon interval on the router and the wireless channel and the firmware version on the router,,,,,,,,i can say that ur router is a wrt54gs wats the version of that is that v5 v6 or v7... if u lemme know these things we can come to a closer solution.... this is only on the side of yr router u have to check... for getting the beackon interval details plzzz go to ur router... by connecting on of the computer directly and login to ur router with the lan ip 192.168.1.1 login to yr router and under the advanced wireless settings tab u ll find the 6th option from the top called beackon interval it will be 100 bydefault plzz make it... as 50.....and u said there is no encryption in the wireless part rite... lemme know the channel first.... and to get the firmware version on the rtr plzz go to the status tab to the far right side on the management screen.. u ll have the first option iin the bottom .....


waiting for ur reply 
kran.....
hope this works for ua......


----------

